# Some Shrimps shots...



## AQUASAUR

Hi, again!
I hope, here will be enough Shrimps fans...!??
Bigining with the biggest freshwater shrimp - *Atyopsis moluccensis*



















And lets come closer&#8230;


----------



## trenac

Those are awesome pics... _What camera/lens did you use?_


----------



## AQUASAUR

My camera is* CANON 350D with Canon lens 50 mm/f2.5 Macro*
For more of the shots I used the camera's flash with diffuser
or putting externally* Speedlite 430EX* over the tank...


----------



## John N.

Neat shots...kinda freaky too. I won't be looking at these photos again. 

Great photography skills by the way.

-John N.


----------



## T-Bone

John N. said:


> Neat shots...kinda freaky too. I won't be looking at these photos again.
> 
> Great photography skills by the way.
> 
> -John N.


I'll say.

The first pic is kindof cute though, but the last one is just evil looking :heh:


----------



## jeff63851

Those are great shots of the shrimp! I liked how detailed the photos are.


----------



## wiste

Great effect in the last photo with that big eye staring at the onlooker.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank You for the tips, Pals !
Actually, the Atyopsis moluccensis is 2-3 times bigger and larger than much of others fresh water shrimp specimens&#8230;!
Now, I will share a few shots of *Neocaridina sp.* 
and first is a photo for comparing its size to my finger&#8230;:thumbsup:














































Hey, Pals
is that kind of photos border framing seems to You better...


----------



## stcyrwm

Beautiful photos! I think filter feeders are the coolest shrimp. By the way there are larger shrimp in the freshwater aquarium world. See Atyopsis Gabonensis: http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_atyopsis.php

Bill


----------



## raven_wilde

T-Bone said:


> I'll say.
> 
> The first pic is kindof cute though, but the last one is just evil looking :heh:


I think they're all cute... maybe it's just me but for as weird as they can look fish and shrimp always seem cute to me!


----------



## czado

Fantastic pics. So great I didn't even notice the borders until reading your question. I prefer the black but am no photographer.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank You for the tips, Pals!

Now, please, any shrimps expert 
can tell me - is it a some green variety of Neocaridina sp. or Caridina japonica&#8230;!?
That is a young male:










And that is one pregnant female:


----------



## mrbelvedere138

Looks like C. japonica.....I'm no shrimp expert but the eggs look like it.....


----------



## milalic

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Looks like C. japonica.....I'm no shrimp expert but the eggs look like it.....


It does look like a C. japonica. They can have varying colors.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## AlexTal

I'd say Japonica. Not an expert, but I've seen a few at a store nearby that look a lot like that.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank You for the answers, Pals !

Now, before continue with others "usual suspects", whose hiding much in some of my other "jungle planted" tank&#8230;
I decide to surprise you with something different&#8230;
Being guest in friend of mine, I was make some marine snap shots&#8230; 
Those nice saltwater shrimp was one of my favorite objects too:

*"Stenopus hispidus" - Banded Coral Shrimp:*




























and a little bit closer&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

Now I try to correct a little bit some options and rich more detailed...




























That close up is my best atempt for now:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thak you for the answers about *Caridina japonica&#8230;* 
but nobody said why they call it *"Japonica"&#8230;* 
Last week I bought one adult pair, and seeing now closer the photo of the male &#8230; 
I reveal the reason, though - it's just because these *"Yakuza tattoos"* on its body&#8230;:idea:









Click to enlarge and see detailed!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals, is it here somebody with experience about breeding *Caridina Japonica&#8230;*

That was how look one female two weeks before:

Click to enlarge and see detailed!




Before 3 days I saw her with empty abdomen&#8230;and much little shrimps larvae roaming in the tank &#8230;
I know only that, to raise the larvae of that shrimp - they will need Brackish (or Marine ?) water to survive &#8230;
Will somebody tell me something more and special about it, please&#8230;








Those are two other interesting poses of the ex-pregnant shrimp:


----------



## Wood

AQUASAUR said:


> Thank You for the tips, Pals !
> Actually, the Atyopsis moluccensis is 2-3 times bigger and larger than much of others fresh water shrimp specimens&#8230;!
> Now, I will share a few shots of *Neocaridina sp.*
> and first is a photo for comparing its size to my finger&#8230;:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey, Pals
> is that kind of photos border framing seems to You better...


I like the black border a lot better than the embossed one.


----------



## Raul-7

Great photos!

Here's a very helpful link on how to breed C. japonica: http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

HTH!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you very much for the link, Pal !


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals,
now I'm going to surprise you with some shrimp photos
of a specimen, what I'm sure - you never had seen live&#8230;(may be only in the Internet somewhere&#8230
Will be very curious if somebody guess the name&#8230;













































Niko, no hinting!


----------



## milalic

Nice pictures. That is a saltwater shrimp in freshwater...is he dead by now?


-Pedro


----------



## Stargazer53

Nice shots! But for some reason.....the shrimps almost look like praying mantis's with those close-up shots. Kinda gives me the spooks!  Great photography though.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are some new shots of my young Neocaridinas sp. Shrimps:


----------



## AQUASAUR

And one more spesimen in this nano shrimps tank of mine:
*Caridina Longistrostris *


----------



## AQUASAUR

So,continuing with a series of that unique "Alien" Camel Shrimp:

*Camel shrimp - Rhynchocinetes uritai*


----------



## jazzlvr123

AQUASAUR said:


> So,continuing with a series of that unique "Alien" Camel Shrimp:
> 
> *Camel shrimp - Rhynchocinetes uritai*


isn't that a saltwater shrimp?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Of course! Why not!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

*KISS ME...*










So, it's not a Shrimp, but a kind of Relative, though&#8230;








Guess Who is that Creature?


----------



## bigstick120

Not a clue, but its a little scary! A crab of some kind Im guessing


----------



## epicfish

*shudder*

Yikes!

Wouldn't want to meet that thing in a dark alley anytime soon.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, that is one BIG Lobster (Langusta)&#8230; it was really difficult to catch It in the frame of my macro lens&#8230;









*PANULIRUS ORNATUS*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So,I did my best about the special lightning to get enough expressive details of That unique Creature...








You'll say - does it look enough Handsome one now!?


----------



## talkingplant

Excellent shots!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Here is one more close up of that Bamboo shrimp:










And guess - whose is that pincer ?


----------



## niptek

these macro shots of the shrimps remind me of prawns in that movie District 9.


----------



## fishaquatics

What type of camra do you use to take those photos? With my camra it will be so blurry.


----------



## Tex Gal

They really are gross close-up. No kisses, thank you!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

So, here are some more shots of the last Creature:* Stenopus hispidus - Banded coral shrimp*


----------



## AQUASAUR

If somebody like to see upper my photo of Banded coral shrimp's pincer in bigger/printed resolution - it's available on TFH January issue/page 46.


----------



## CrimsonTsavo

I really enjoy your photography.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Lately, I had a chance to shoot some of the new Members of my Shrimp Collection.
Here is the first one specimen - *Red Crystal Shrimp*


----------



## alcion

wow wow, Hristo!


----------



## NeonFlux

Simply thrilling shots of your shrimps. They are fantastico. My cherry shrimps are jealous.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Pals!
So, for that shrimp photo-session I had change my 50mm. macro lens with the 100mm.,borrowed from a friend and using again my two external flashes.
I'm not pretty sure what exactly is the specimen of that Green shrimp below...
and will be nice if somebody help me about ID ?


----------



## JawaSnack

More Shrimp photos please! Very cool!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK. Guess who is This Shrimp Warrior?


----------



## JawaSnack

I don't know, Tiger Shrimp maybe? I like the photo, I know that.


----------



## Vander

All the photos are nice and amazing. Shots have been taken nicely and very closely taken.


----------



## AQUASAUR

One more of my other favorite Shrimps:

*Lysmata debelius - Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp*


----------



## AQUASAUR

And two more shots...


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Lysmata amboinensis *


----------



## Aqua_Man

Nice!


----------



## Zapins

I like your pictures. The details really pop and are very interesting!

I see you have 2x 50 mm lenses which one do you use for the sharpest macro photos? Which is your favorite lens? I'm thinking of selling my 24-105mm and buying a 50 mm one, but I'm still figuring out which one would work best for tank shots.


----------



## Aplomado

Great!


----------



## Shrimplett

These pics are spectacular!!! The close ups gross me out though!!!


----------

